# Transline 2000 Schulungsunterlagen



## Murks24 (11 August 2010)

Gerade arbeite ich mich in das Thema Transline 2000 ein. Ich habe zwar schon einiges an technischer Dokumentation, aber ein Dokument, welches mir einen Überblick über Transline 2000 verschafft, oder Schulungsunterlagen wären hilfreich.


----------



## Andy79 (11 August 2010)

Hallo,

vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte ich mal mit diesem Transline Zeug im Rahmen eines Umbaus bei Daimler zu tun. Mein Beileid erstmal :-(, ehrlich...
Mit Schulungsunterlagen kann ich leider nicht dienen, wir hatten damals einen 1-Tages Crashkurs bei Siemens und damit hatte es sich dann. In den Wochen und Monaten danach ist dafür die Supporthotline bei den Jungs heiß gelaufen.
Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe ist folgendes :

- Transline 2000 Softwareguide Allgemein
- Transline 2000 Softwareguide Bausteine
- Transline 2000 Softwareguide Bedienung, Visualisierung, Diagnose
- Transline 2000 Softwareguide S7-Graph
- Anleitungen für HMI Lite und HMI Pro

Ist alles von 2007
Ich nehme mal dass du diese Sachen schon vorliegen hast, falls nicht kann ich dir das natürlich zukommen lassen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Murks24 (12 August 2010)

besten Dank für Deine Mühe.Auch ich mache ein Projekt für Daimler, und werde mit Dokumenten zugeschmissen. Wenn ich die alle lese, dann bin ich in Rente, bevor ich mit dem Projekt beginnen kann. Was ich brauche, das ist ein Überblick über Transline 2000, um zu enscheiden, welche Information ich noch so benötige.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 August 2010)

Murks24 schrieb:


> besten Dank für Deine Mühe.Auch ich mache ein Projekt für Daimler, und werde mit Dokumenten zugeschmissen. Wenn ich die alle lese, dann bin ich in Rente, bevor ich mit dem Projekt beginnen kann. Was ich brauche, das ist ein Überblick über Transline 2000, um zu enscheiden, welche Information ich noch so benötige.



jemand, der dir sagt, welche der standart masken du verwenden musst, ist auch kein fehler.
ansonsten, viel spass. einfach probieren manches klappt sogar


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (15 März 2015)

Hallo Andy79,

Sorry das ich so lange nach dem letzten Beitrag das Thema nochmal aufleben lasse. Hast du die Unterlagen bzgl der Transline 2000 Geschichte noch?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Phil...


----------



## Pico1184 (15 März 2015)

> - Transline 2000 Softwareguide Allgemein
> - Transline 2000 Softwareguide Bausteine
> - Transline 2000 Softwareguide Bedienung, Visualisierung, Diagnose
> - Transline 2000 Softwareguide S7-Graph
> - Anleitungen für HMI Lite und HMI



muss mich demnächst auch damit beschäftigen...kannst mir das auch mal zukommen lassen?

grüsse Pico


----------



## SoftMachine (15 März 2015)

.
Naja, 

die Unterlagen sind auch nach 4 1/2 Jahren wohl offenbar immer noch kostenpflichtig...

Ihr könnt es ja mal *HIER *versuchen. 

.


----------



## Programator (6 November 2020)

Hallo Andy,

besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du mir die Unterlagen zukommen lassen kannst?  Ich verzweifel bei dem Versuch da durchzusehen   


Gruß Programator


----------

